# Insurrection! #220



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Chinese seem to have their fingers into everything. The media is ignoring it and tech is testing knew ways to keep you from learning the truth. It's almost like there's an insurrection!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-12-14T22_23_15-08_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yay! New podcast day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That's why I disappeared.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Clearly, I disappeared because my computer is on its side.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, even after getting the vaccine, there's no promise that you can't carry and spread the virus. You'll still have to be "safe."

Got that? Take the shot and still have to wear the damned mask.

Comply! Comply! Obey!

To Hell with them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How do you spell kowaula bear? Kowaulla. Coaulla? 
Why did it continue to munch on the fake Christmas tree after the first bite? Are they that stupid?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Koala

https://blogs.unimelb.edu.au/scienc.../17/koalas-not-the-smartest-tool-in-the-shed/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> How do you spell kowaula bear? Kowaulla. Coaulla?
> Why did it continue to munch on the fake Christmas tree after the first bite? Are they that stupid?


Raccoon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Raccoon.


Oh! Gotcha!

Wait; that's racist!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Oh! Gotcha!
> 
> Wait; that's racist!


[deleted]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

